# Feds: Army ranger charged in Tacoma bank robbery is missing



## Boondocksaint375 (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, at least the dumbass did something right.

*Feds: Army ranger charged in Tacoma bank robbery is missing*



The Associated Press 
SEATTLE — Federal prosecutors say a former Army Ranger who masterminded the takeover robbery of a Tacoma bank last summer has gone missing while under house arrest in Canada.

Luke E. Sommer, who has dual U.S.-Canadian citizenship, was supposed be staying with his mother in British Columbia while he fought extradition.
Assistant U.S. Attorney Michael Dion says that according to the Royal Canadian Mountain Police, Sommer took off sometime Thursday.
Authorities say Sommer and three other men - one other Fort Lewis soldier and two Canadian friends - stormed a Bank of America branch last August, wearing ski masks and brandishing handguns and automatic AK-47s. They took $54,000 during the 90-second robbery.
In all, seven people have been charged in the investigation - five of them soldiers. The soldiers include getaway driver Alex Blum; robbery participant Chad Palmer; Scott Byrne, who helped plan the robbery; and Richard Oliniger, charged with storing automatic weapons and hand grenades for Sommer. All of the soldiers except Sommer have pleaded guilty to at least some of the crimes they were charged with.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 29, 2007)

I've watched a docu one day about two ex. Army Rangers who decided to make a living out of cash convoys robberies...... not a good way to earn a buck I think.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jun 29, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Well, at least the dumbass did something right.


 
No Shit LOL


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 29, 2007)

Maybe some of his former comrades paid him a vist.  :huh?:


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 29, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> Maybe some of his former comrades paid him a vist.  :huh?:


That would be nice, but I  suppose if that is the case they will never find the body.
BTW how stupid does it sound to be "under house arrest in his mother's house".  All the other criminals will point and laugh.


----------



## Looon (Jun 29, 2007)

Fucking disgrace.......:2c:


----------



## FOFromHell275 (Jul 1, 2007)

sigh....  They forgot to change out the license plates in the getaway car... Thats why they got caught.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 20, 2007)

*Canadians recapture former U.S. soldier charged in bank robbery*



The Associated Press 
SEATTLE — Canadian authorities have recaptured a former U.S. Army ranger accused of masterminding a takeover-style bank robbery, three weeks after he went missing while under house arrest in British Columbia, the U.S. attorney's office in Seattle said Friday.

Luke E. Sommer, who has dual U.S.-Canadian citizenship, was supposed be staying with his mother while he fought extradition to the federal Western District of Washington, where he faces conspiracy, robbery and weapons charges from a Tacoma robbery last summer. He left home detention June 28, but Canadian authorities nabbed him at a phone booth in the Vancouver suburb of Richmond on Thursday.
He was unarmed and did not put up a fight, said Emily Langlie, spokeswoman for the U.S. attorney's office here.
Authorities say Sommer and three other men - one other Fort Lewis soldier and two Canadian friends - stormed a Bank of America branch last August, wearing ski masks and brandishing handguns and automatic AK-47s. They took $54,000 during the 90-second robbery.
In all, seven people have been charged in the investigation - five of them soldiers. The soldiers include Alex Blum, accused of being the getaway driver; Chad Palmer, accused of taking part in the robbery; Scott Byrne, accused of helping plan the robbery; and Richard Olinger, charged with storing automatic weapons and hand grenades for Sommer. All of the soldiers except Sommer have pleaded guilty to at least some of the crimes they were charged with.


----------



## DDSSDV (Jul 20, 2007)

Capital Dumbass...


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 20, 2007)

> ..... not a good way to earn a buck I think.


Club fed time for our DB Cooper wannabe's...


----------



## Ravage (Jul 20, 2007)

Did I say something wrong ? If yes I'll STFU right now.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 20, 2007)

I think Typhoon is referring to the captured Ranger and his merry band of robbers... ;)


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 20, 2007)

> Did I say something wrong ? If yes I'll STFU right now.


Nope, Ravage, you said nothing wrong. Gypsy is correct. Google DB Cooper and you'll get the gist of it...


----------



## Ravage (Jul 20, 2007)

I did, just when you wrote about this guy. Pretty impressive, Chuck Norris style.


----------



## nineteen-delta (Sep 20, 2007)

Accused U.S. bank thief to stay in B.C. jail

Published: Thursday, September 06, 2007
An accused bank robber who fled house arrest in his mother's Peachland home was denied bail yesterday.

Former U.S. army Ranger Luke Sommer, 21, was picked up in Richmond in July and is awaiting a U.S. extradition hearing.

Sommer, who has dual Canadian and U.S. citizenship, is charged with an armed robbery of a Tacoma, Wash., bank in August 2006. Four masked men in bulletproof vests and brandishing AK-47 rifles stole $54,000.


 ****With his legs shackled, Sommer turned from the prisoner's box during the hearing to make faces at his three-year-old son, who was sitting with Sommer's pregnant wife and his mother and father in the front row of the public gallery.

http://www.canada.com/theprovince/news/story.html?id=e0d3613b-5ce8-4ce0-a183-85db3fbd86ce


----------



## Typhoon (Sep 20, 2007)

> ****With his legs shackled, Sommer turned from the prisoner's box during the hearing to make faces at his three-year-old son, who was sitting with Sommer's pregnant wife and his mother and father in the front row of the public gallery.


He's got a family? WTF was this guy thinking? :confused::uhh:


----------



## JBS (Sep 21, 2007)

$54,000???

Even if they got away with it, what the hell are they going to do with that, split 5 ways?

Eat for two months?

Banks have really wizened up.  Its almost impossible for a robber to get any real money doing this any more.

Anyone who has ever tried to make a legitimate withdrawal for a large sum can attest to that.  I remember trying to get $40K in cash before, about 2 years ago.  Took two days and 6 different branches.

Average bank robber nets less than $2,000.

How dumb is it to steal $1,700 and then go to federal prison for 8 to 12 years?


----------



## Scotth (Nov 9, 2007)

I sure hope those 3 weeks are worth the couple more years of jail time your going to do.  Judge isn't going to look to kindly at running when they gave you the easy option of house arrest me thinks.  

More disturbing to me is bring your young children to court to see daddy shackled up?  WTF are people think about when they do something like that?


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, I know WTF was this guy thinking to begin with.  But he was on his way to be free, he's a Ranger and went missing in British Columbia; that's a big fucking, remote, sparsely populated area that he could have just disappeared into for a long time.  But no the fucker goes into the city.  Ok for people that don't know, Richmond, isn't a nice neighbourhood and he was probably trying to score some drugs, guns and a new passport.  Had the right idea, just didn't wait long enough.

DUMBASS!  Lock him up.  His baby can visit him on weekends.


----------

